# How to Remove Pocket Door (Stanley HW)



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

I hung the unpainted door in the track so I could check its travel and to have a convenient way to hold it for painting. It "snapped into" the wheel hanger assemblies. Now I want to remove the door so I can do the drywall. I've "unlocked" the white locking tabs on the hanger plates mounted on the top of the door, and given the door several good "tugs," hoping to "unsnap" it. No movement. How do I remove the door?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

You need to reverse the 'snapping' process to remove them from their clips.
They can be tricky to remove, so be careful.

DM


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Is It Just Brute Force??*

I've tried to reverse the snap in, but not wanting to damage anything, perhaps I haven't been yanking hard enough? Do the gray plastic tabs, which sit under the white locking tabs, have any role, i.e., do they need to be depressed, or held back while one yanks on the door?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you have a helper, have them raise the door slightly, then you take a flathead screwdriver and a small hammer to tap the clip off the holder.

DM


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

*I Removed the Door*

Here's the way it worked for me: unlock by pulling white locking tab to the rear. Then hold gray tab (which is spring loaded) to the rear while pulling down. DO NOT FORCE or try and pry off --- you will damage the mechanism.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh crap, I'm so sorry, I thought your title meant your NAME was Stanley, H.W.! Plumb forgot Stanley makes PD Hardware too.... LOL
I've been going with the assumption you had Johnson, since theirs is the only hardware I use.
Wow, my apologies. Thank You for posting the proper solution for the STANLEY Pocket Door Hardware.

DM


----------



## Dan0 (Dec 17, 2011)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> Here's the way it worked for me: unlock by pulling white locking tab to the rear. Then hold gray tab (which is spring loaded) to the rear while pulling down. DO NOT FORCE or try and pry off --- you will damage the mechanism.


Thanks... but I still can't get mine disengaged. The locking tab seems kind of useless. I pushed it back all the way... the same direction that I push the grey tab... lifted and jiggled the door but it's not coming loose at all.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you have a very small mirror you can hold it up there and see what is holding it. The ones I have installed had a swivel clip you pushed back, pushed the door sideways, then let the door down.


----------



## jfw (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re Stanley Pocket Door hw*

I've been reading where some people had a difficult time removing / "unsnapping" Stanley Pocket Doors. Me too. The spring that holds the second (gray) locking tab is pretty strong and the tab is hard to get to. I got mine out by using a large bent needle nose pliers. With the white tab in the unlock position, you can place one side of the pliers on the second gray tab and the other on the side of the hangar plate. A good squeeze and the plate, with door, drops right off the hangar bolt.


----------



## rt277 (Oct 8, 2015)

*stanley pocket door release*

Mine would not release. After disassembly, I found out why: the cams cannot be pushed far enough because the grey plastic wheel distorts under pressure from the metal spring. The head of the hanger bolt measures 0.450". The widest I could get the cams to open was 0.410". Poor engineering. I will repace it with an automotive type horseshoe clip. It may not "snap" into place, but it will have no plastic to deteriorate and disassembly will be self evident. 
The Stanley hangers are brand new.


----------

